# OUTLOOK 2000] (temp) Speicherort für Email-Anhänge



## Moritz123 (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

gibt es einen Ordner in den Outlook 2000 die Email-Anhänge speichert?
Wenn ja, wo?

Ich hoffe, meine Frage ist nicht zu knapp formuliert - ich bin auf dem "Sprung"...


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Juni 2003)

Ja, gibt es. Dieser Ordner ist versteckt und nur mit der manuellen Eingabe in der Eingabeleiste zu erreichen. Ich geb Dir mal nen Beispielpfad:

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\user\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files\OLKFE

So ähnlich dürfte das bei Dir auch aussehen, wenn u in den Temporary Internet Files bist, gib einfach in der Leiste \OLKFE ein und dann "Enter" und schon bist du in dem temporären Ordner für die Email-Attachements von Outlook.


----------



## Moritz123 (24. Juni 2003)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Leider gibt es bei mir einen solchen Ordner nicht


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Juni 2003)

Hast Du schon versucht, den mal manuell in der Eingabeleiste einzugeben? Bei mir ist der nämlich trotz "Anzeige aller Dateien und Ordner" ebenfalls nicht sichtbar und mußte ihn somit manuell eingeben.


----------



## Moritz123 (24. Juni 2003)

Ich habe den von dir angegebenen Pfad 1 zu 1 übernommen und nur den user gegen meinen Anmeldenamen ausgetauscht...nichts.
Kann es sein, dass der Ordner irgendwo in einem anderen Ordner sein kann?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Juni 2003)

Hm, also wie gesagt, bei mir und bei anderen ist der Ordner in den Temp. Internet Files. Aber den Ordner "Temp. Internet Files" hast Du schon gefunden? Vielleicht liegts am Betriebssystem, hab XP drauf. Aber wenn das auch übereinstimmt, kann ich Dir leider keinen Rat mehr geben, tut mir leid.


----------



## Moritz123 (24. Juni 2003)

nein, ich habe 2000 drauf. Die Ordnerstruktur stimmt haargenau überein - mit der Ausnahme, dass es bei mir den Ordner /OLKFE nicht gibt


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Juni 2003)

Hm, dann kann ich Dir leider nicht mehr weiterhelfen. Hab grad mal bei Google gekuckt, finde da aber auch nix. 
Vielleicht können ja die anderen User mal was dazu posten...


----------



## Moritz123 (24. Juni 2003)

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Mühe!


----------



## Keeny (25. Juni 2003)

es gibt doch auch eine Datei wo alle Daten also E-Mails und Anhänge in einem Format zur Sicherung sind oder meinst du das net?
wenn net lässt du dir ne Datei schicken mit komischen namen und suchst ma nach der und dann siehste ja wo sie abgelegt wird....


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2003)

Bzw. öffne mal im Outlook einen Anhang (Bsp. ne Word-datei) und klick auf "Datei - Speichern unter..." im Word und schau, wo der Speicherort ist, das ist der Ordner, wo sich die temporären Dateien befinden.


----------



## Moritz123 (25. Juni 2003)

wenn ich mal ein bildchen geöffnet hab, dann schreibt er es in den normalen TEMP - Ordner. Das hab ich mir zu Nutze gemacht und einfach alle markiert und dann auf <enter> gedrückt. nun kann ich mir alle aus dem Temp-Ordner rauskopieren.
Trotzdem Danke!


----------

